# On paper medical assessment for newborn born in Aus



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dear expats,

My son was born in Australia after we lodged our application and hence, the CO requested for a "on-paper health assessment" for him.

However, it has been 2 months now that I submitted all the details for my son's assessment but still my Immi account "get health details" section asks me to arrange for his health checkup.

My question is, Does an "on-paper health assessment for newborn < 6 months" results reflect on the Immi account? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Any one who could assist me with the above query?


----------



## kota3456 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi,

Did you get any update from CO? 
I am in the same situation. I have submitted 1022, passport and birth certificate of my kid last week.


----------



## Suguo (Jul 31, 2018)

Sanjos84 said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> My son was born in Australia after we lodged our application and hence, the CO requested for a "on-paper health assessment" for him.
> 
> ...





Hi,

I saw your post online. I am experiencing the same situation with you. I think you must have get PR already. Could you please tell me how did your baby get the result eventually? I have been waiting for nearly 2 months. I am very worried right now and I cannot do anything. 

Thank you!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

that's the first time i come across this... maybe worth calling DHO and asking, it seems rather long time to still be under assessment.


----------



## Lusi (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi Suguo, I have the same situation with you. I have uploaded my baby’s details on the end of June, but nothing happened till now. Have you heard anything back yet? Please kindly advise me. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lusi said:


> Hi Suguo, I have the same situation with you. I have uploaded my baby’s details on the end of June, but nothing happened till now. Have you heard anything back yet? Please kindly advise me. Thanks


seems like it takes time.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi guys, can someone share what is this 'On paper assessment' I got requested for same but before that i was asked to submit letter from GP and Signed E-Medical consent form, which i have done now will the CO send me another letter for examination ? I have made tens of calls to BUPA and Dpt of Home Affairs and no one had clear answer as

in the same email CO send referral letter for Medical from BUPA, which was surprising to everyone


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi everyone, i have searched everywhere for my query even called BUPA and Dpt of Home affairs but didnt get satisfactory answer. I have applied for 489 Skilled regional and had a baby onshore, provided passport and everything, got request from CO for newborn medical. Email asked to provide

*Letter from GP and
*E Medical consent form which i have already provided

Email also says "CO will request 'On paper assessment' once she gets above docs as the baby is less than 6 months old she does not need to go for medical examination but the migration medical clinic can do that."

*Forgot to mention the same email has Medicla referral letter for medical examination aswel.

Can anyone shed some light on this please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi everyone, i have searched everywhere for my query even called BUPA and Dpt of Home affairs but didnt get satisfactory answer. I have applied for 489 Skilled regional and had a baby onshore, provided passport and everything, got request from CO for newborn medical. Email asked to provide
> 
> *Letter from GP and
> *E Medical consent form which i have already provided
> ...


Maybe you can go the nearest BUPA clinic and speak to one of the GP there ?

Cheers


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for your reply mate,

I am in regional so i contacted BUPA aswel as local clinic that does visa medical on BUPA's behalf, 

Local clinic had no idea and wanted to give me an appointment
Called BUPA 2 times, got different response on both time, lady told those 2 docs will be enough while second one told me to contact Department

Also just checked my immi account it has changed to 'From Medical in progress to Medical required'


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Didnt get much help but will share my research as it may benefit candidates in the future

Got reply from BUPA other day that Baby under 6 months old born in Australia dont need to have their medical, Case officer will update medical himself on the evidence of letter from GP and guess what none of the leading migration agents knew this !!

Though i am still waiting to hear from CO or anyone from Skilled migration team re the situation but seems like ball is in CO court


----------



## rmdacyon (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi jkfooty I am in the same situation. Though I don’t have a CO yet, I would like to complete mh baby’s health assessment to prevent delays. Would you mind if I ask what the Letter from GP contained? And did you just attach it to your online application?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

If you get pregnant while you have a visa lodged (or are pregnant when you lodge it) why not just ask your MARA agent to get in touch with authorities and have the process sped up, so the kid is born a citizen? Seems like more simple then fiddling about with paperwork and health docs etc?


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi guys, can someone share what is this 'On paper assessment' I got requested for same but before that i was asked to submit letter from GP and Signed E-Medical consent form, which i have done now will the CO send me another letter for examination ? I have made tens of calls to BUPA and Dpt of Home Affairs and no one had clear answer as
> 
> in the same email CO send referral letter for Medical from BUPA, which was surprising to everyone


Hi, Hope you have got your permanent residency. I have submitted letter from GP and signed e- consent form today. Will the CO ask again for the On paper assessment or will make decision directly.

Thanks


----------



## donchummar (May 7, 2018)

i am in same situation just updated 1022 and birth certificate and waiting for passport. 
can you help me on this ? if you could just share the steps you followed after the child birth ? 
if you dont mind please provide your mobile number so it will be very helpful for me. mine is +<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator 
*



jkfooty1 said:


> Didnt get much help but will share my research as it may benefit candidates in the future
> 
> Got reply from BUPA other day that Baby under 6 months old born in Australia dont need to have their medical, Case officer will update medical himself on the evidence of letter from GP and guess what none of the leading migration agents knew this !!
> 
> Though i am still waiting to hear from CO or anyone from Skilled migration team re the situation but seems like ball is in CO court


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Lovegill said:


> Hi, Hope you have got your permanent residency. I have submitted letter from GP and signed e- consent form today. Will the CO ask again for the On paper assessment or will make decision directly.
> 
> Thanks


Hi We just got email for CO asking consent from and letter from GP. Our GP has just provided letter writing that he has examined child and found nil medical issue. Will that be sufficient or do we need detail reports (like blue book) ?


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi there, GP letter and e-consent form is enough.


----------



## donchummar (May 7, 2018)

should we get letter from GP certified from JP ? how doi get this e-consent form ? 



Lovegill said:


> Hi there, GP letter and e-consent form is enough.


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

I posted the original letter that I got from GP and CO sent the e-consent form with email. It should be in attachment.


----------



## donchummar (May 7, 2018)

In my case i have submitted letter from GP and e-consent form which CO send in mail, its been 2month now , can you update your situation ? 





Suguo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw your post online. I am experiencing the same situation with you. I think you must have get PR already. Could you please tell me how did your baby get the result eventually? I have been waiting for nearly 2 months. I am very worried right now and I cannot do anything.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## minhtai306 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi there,
Hi, I have a newborn 3 months years old, and now CO who is asking me for GP letter and eMedical consent form. But I do not know where to get eMedical consent form. Can you tell me where you got it?
I do not see any attached consent form in the email.
Thanks.


----------



## donchummar (May 7, 2018)

In my case i have already attached a GP letter before they asked but there was not enough information in the letter so they have asked for detail , here is the details needed in the gp letter 
*What additional information is required?
Before I can request an “on the papers” health assessment to be undertaken, I require you to provide me
with the following additional documentation:
 A report or letter from your child’s treating general practitioner, paediatrician or obstetrician in Australia.
It should state that they have examined the child and provide details of the child’s health and
development including, but not limited to:
general health,
growth parameters (height, weight and head circumference),
hearing,
vision,
and if relevant, chromosomal abnormalities, physical or intellectual impairment, or conditions that
may result from maternal-foetal or maternal- neonatal transmission (for example, HIV infection), and
 A signed version of the attached eMedical consent form. This is because the Migration Medical Services
Provider will record their assessment in the Department’s eMedical system.*

Apart from that they have attached econsent form in the email itself. 






minhtai306 said:


> Hi there,
> Hi, I have a newborn 3 months years old, and now CO who is asking me for GP letter and eMedical consent form. But I do not know where to get eMedical consent form. Can you tell me where you got it?
> I do not see any attached consent form in the email.
> Thanks.


----------



## donchummar (May 7, 2018)

This is the consent form attached in my mail , i dont know whether you can use it


----------



## minhtai306 (Oct 18, 2019)

donchummar said:


> This is the consent form attached in my mail , i dont know whether you can use it


Thank you so much. I tried to call them but I can not get my answer. Now, I got it. The CO asked me exactly same you but they forgot to attach the eMedical consent form in the email. :amen:


----------



## donchummar (May 7, 2018)

did you get the PR ? 




minhtai306 said:


> Thank you so much. I tried to call them but I can not get my answer. Now, I got it. The CO asked me exactly same you but they forgot to attach the eMedical consent form in the email. :amen:


----------



## Zeeshanmansha (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi All,
I am in the same situation. I submitted GP letter and consent form via attached documents option. But heath section is still showing health examination required. Can someone please help me who have experienced this situation as i can see few of us are same situation.


----------



## mpat7 (Feb 27, 2020)

jkfooty1 said:


> Didnt get much help but will share my research as it may benefit candidates in the future
> 
> Got reply from BUPA other day that Baby under 6 months old born in Australia dont need to have their medical, Case officer will update medical himself on the evidence of letter from GP and guess what none of the leading migration agents knew this !!
> 
> Though i am still waiting to hear from CO or anyone from Skilled migration team re the situation but seems like ball is in CO court


Do you mean a letter from local GP will be acceptable for newborn, if yes, do you have the format I mean what should be on the letter from a GP?


----------



## Pchirinosz (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi Group!
Im in the same situation. 
Its been two month since the GP health letter + emedical consent were attached. Now my baby is turning 6 month and health requirements still showing in my immi account. 🤷🏻 
Does he need another health examination?
any updates, thoughts ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Haseeb0079 (May 27, 2021)

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi everyone, i have searched everywhere for my query even called BUPA and Dpt of Home affairs but didnt get satisfactory answer. I have applied for 489 Skilled regional and had a baby onshore, provided passport and everything, got request from CO for newborn medical. Email asked to provide
> 
> *Letter from GP and
> *E Medical consent form which i have already provided
> ...


Hi mate, 
Can you please share your experience, what have you done for the medical request? Thanks


----------



## Deeptha (Jan 27, 2021)

mpat7 said:


> Do you mean a letter from local GP will be acceptable for newborn, if yes, do you have the format I mean what should be on the letter from a GP?


Hi,
Can you please share the format of the letter from GP?
How long it took after attaching this letter?


----------



## Deeptha (Jan 27, 2021)

Pchirinosz said:


> Hi Group!
> Im in the same situation.
> Its been two month since the GP health letter + emedical consent were attached. Now my baby is turning 6 month and health requirements still showing in my immi account. 🤷🏻
> Does he need another health examination?
> any updates, thoughts ? Thanks in advance


Hi,
Can you please share the format of the letter from GP?


----------

